# University Survey For US Veterans Living Abroad



## Tukaram

A friend asked me to pass this around, to try and get more responses. I did the survey and it took less than 10 minutes. Any contact info is optional. 

If it is not allowed, y'all can delete the thread and I will not be offended  

****

Are you are U.S. veteran, or do you know a U.S. veteran, who is living outside the U.S., in the Philippines or anywhere? Can you complete the attached survey?

A professor from West Chester University in Pennsylvania, Dr. Kelly L. Fisher, has reached out to us through Dr. Rosalie Arcala Hall, a professor at UP Visayas. Dr. Fisher is doing an academic study of US veterans who live abroad. There is so little information about who lives abroad, why and the challenges they face. It is a topic of interest among both academics and policy makers (e.g. in the VA).

If you are a veteran, please fill out this short survey.

If you know of a veteran, please forward this to them.

Here is the letter from Dr. Fisher:

Dear Expat Veterans,

There are more questions than answers about expatriate veterans. As a 21-year career vet, I think it is important to understand why veterans choose to live and work abroad, sometimes for the rest of their lives. A key aim of this study is to help provide better services to the Nation’s veterans.

This is the second phase of a long-term study and we hope to capture more data from across a wider geographic region and from under-represented minorities.

Please click here to be taken to a description of the survey at https://wcupa.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_bP1f2lwFptVXSK1

It should take approximately 10 to 20 minutes to complete. Thank you in advance for your interest and your participation.

Kelly L. Fisher, Ph.D.

Associate Professor of Management

College of Business and Public Management

West Chester University

West Chester, PA 19383


----------



## fmartin_gila

I did the survey and volunteered for the interview. Seems to me that the project has good goals.

Fred


----------

